# Scanner Canon Lide 500F avec El Capitan



## Ronald_Apple (7 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai migré mon iMac sous El Capitan. Depuis mon Scanner Canon Lide 500F ne fonctionne plus. Canon ne semble plus mettre à jour les drivers de ce scanner (WTF, si c'est pas de l'obsolescence programmée... ces dingues m'envoient sur la page des promotion pour que je change de produit, je rêve...)

D'où ma question pleine de pessimisme, y aurait-il une solution pour continuer à utiliser ce scanner en parfait état de marche ?

Ronald


----------



## gmaa (7 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Transfert d'images ne le voit pas?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Novembre 2015)

Salut

As-tu essayé d'installer ce Driver : http://www.canon.fr/support/consume...type=drivers&language=&os=MAC OS X#disclaimer


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Novembre 2015)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Transfert d'images ne le voit pas?


Aucune chance malheureusement.

C'est la grande hécatombe chez Canon avec El Capitan. Même l'astuce norvégienne ne fonctionne plus. De fait, ce modèle est très ancien et plus suivi après Snow Leopard.

Généralement, les scanners qui sont abandonnés par Canon peuvent encore fonctionner via le pilote TWAIN (lien donné par Jeanjd63), on perd simplement les fonctions de façade. Ça vaut le coup d'essayer mais ce modèle est vraiment très ancien.


----------



## Ronald_Apple (7 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour *gmaa*,

Je n'ai jamais utilisé Transfer D'Image. J'utilisais toujours où Aperçu/ Importer depuis le scanner puis suite à une première migration d'OS j'ai dû passer à CanoScan Toolbox X.
Je viens d'essayer Transferd'Image, il me dit "Aucun appareil photo ou scanner branché"... 

Pour *jeanjd63*, oui je l'ai installé. Après quand j'utilise Aperçu et que je vais dans le menu "importer depuis le scanner" celui-ci reste définitivement grisé et inactif...

Mon pessimisme s'accroit...

Ronald


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Novembre 2015)

Ronald_Apple a dit:


> quand j'utilise Aperçu et que je vais dans le menu "importer depuis le scanner" celui-ci reste définitivement grisé et inactif...



Évidemment, c'est Transfert d'images qui travaille sous Aperçu.

Il faudrait en passer par CanoScan Toolbox (version 4.934x) et le pilote TWAIN (ScanGear CS 11.251).

Sinon, dépenser de l'argent pour Vue Scan ?


----------



## Ronald_Apple (12 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour *Moonwalker*, yes, j'ai essayé la combinaison CanoScan Toolbox (version 4.934x) et le pilote TWAIN (ScanGear CS 11.251) mais c'est pas jojo. J'arrive à lancer le scanner mais il ne me donne pas la main sur les réglages. Du coup c'est toute la feuille qui est scannée et tout le temps au même format même résolution... pas terrible !

Je suis pas près de remettre mon argent chez Canon. Ça me rend complètement dingue d'avoir un scanner en parfait état de marche mais que Canon me force à changer à cause de leur politique nauséeuse d’obsolescence programmée. Ils pourraient au moins développer un driver avec les fonctions minimales, une forme de mode dégradé pour continuer à utiliser son Scanner. Il y a des coup de pieds aux fesses qui se perdent. J'ai déjà foutu à la poubelle un Scanner Agfa qui marchait très bien pour les mêmes raison, ça me rend fou je vous dis...

Bon en attendant je vais étudier la solution Vue Scan, il y a une période d'essaie gratuite pour se faire une idée. Et pour à-peu-près le même prix que la licence Vue Scan il y a des scanners d'occasion sur Le Bon Coin qui devraient faire l'affaire.

Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Ronald_Apple (13 Novembre 2015)

Nouvel épisode, j'ai essayé Vue Scan. Il faut installer le dernier pilote dispo de chez Canon d'abord. En l'occurence, celui pour Snow Leopard (10.6) et ensuite télécharger et ouvrir Vue Scan 32 Bits.

J'ai la version démo donc mon doc scanné sort avec des filigrane de l'éditeurs mais les fonctions dont j'ai besoin sont bien là (preview, résolution, zone à scanner, format de sortie).

Bon, 37 Euros au cours actuel du Dollars plus les frais bancaires pour ce genre de paiement, c'est pas très bon marché. En tout cas, respect pour cette boîte qui pallie les défaillances des majors. Je me donne encore un peu de temps pour trouver un scanner compatible à prix canon sinon, je crois que je vais acheter chez eux. Ils méritent plus mes ronds que Canon !


----------



## Ronald_Apple (2 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir à tous,

j'ai l'épilogue à mon sujet ! Pour la faire courte, j'ai écrit à Canon, ils m'ont répondu (copié/collé à la fin de ce post). Leur réponse ne m'a pas plus du coup j'ai acheté un Epson d'occasion sur Le Bon Coin, un V37 à 25 Euros pour être précis. Et j'ai revendu mon LiDE 500F sur le même site à 20 Euros. Du coup, ça me fait un Scanner compatible pour 5 Euros et pas mal de temps passé pour gérer ce bazar.

Peut-être que dans deux ans je ferais le même post au sujet d'Espion mais en attendant, c'est Canon qui m'a énervé, alors c'est eux qui prennent ! Sont pas prêt de me revoir chez Canon... 

Allez pour le plaisir:

Mon courrier :

******************************
*Date: 12/11/2015*

Cher Client, 

Nous vous remercions d’avoir contacté le Service Clientèle Canon. 

Le détail de votre demande est : 

*Produit:* CanoScan LiDE 500F
*Descriptif:* La mise à jour du driver de mon Lide 500F n'existe pas et n'existera jamais. Canon a décidé de ne plus assurer la mise à jour de ces drivers. C'est insupportable. Mon scanner est en parfait état et la seule chose que me propose votre site, c'est de regarder les promotions pour racheter du matériel neuf. Vous faites de l'obsolescence programmée. Remplir les poubelles de scanners en état de marche n'est pas le sens de ma vie. Je suis complètement scandalisé par une telle approche irresponsable. Combien de temps allons nous supporter un tel comportement ? Comment espérez vous pérenniser votre entreprise en espérant que jeter du matériel en parfait état va relancer la croissance de votre chiffre d'affaire. Je suis extrêmement déçu par votre politique commerciale. Je possède également un EOS 7D, dois-je aussi m'attendre à l'impossibilité depuis mon Mac de transférer mes photos (de mon appareil photo en parfait état ça va de soit) à cause de votre politique archaïque ? Les solutions existent pourtant pour changer de mode de pensée. Pour les vieux produits, pourquoi ne pas développer un driver qui fonctionnerait à minima sans toutes les fonctions évoluées ? Preview, zone de la feuille à scanner, résolution et format de sortie couvre déjà 98% de tous les besoins des utilisateurs lambda. Le développement d'un tel driver ne saurait coûter cher. Quel coût comparé à quelques secondes d'un films publicitaire ? Les solutions existent, sont viables et rentables. Seule votre politique vous aveugle. Je m'arrête là, je pourrais continuer des heures tellement je suis outré par votre comportement irresponsable. En l'état, je ne suis pas prêt de racheter du Canon.

Leur réponse:

*****************************
Date: 23/11/2015* 

Cher Mr Gauthier, 

Nous vous remercions d’avoir contacté le Service Clientèle Canon.

L'EOS 7D lorsqu'il est connecté en USB à un ordinateur, utilise un pilote PTP/MTP présent de manière native sur les différents systèmes Windows et Mac OS X, il n'y a donc pas de pilote propriétaire dans ce cas. Les logiciels intégrés au système restent alors disponibles pour le téléchargement des photos.


Nous sommes désolés d'apprendre que vous n'êtes pas satisfait du fait qu'il n'existe pas de pilote actualisé pour votre produit Canon CanoScan Lide500F.

Pour expliquer cette indisponibilité, nous souhaitons vous fournir des informations supplémentaires sur la politique de Canon relative à la fourniture de pilotes pour les nouveaux systèmes d'exploitation. 
Au moment de la commercialisation d'un nouveau produit, Canon fournit généralement les pilotes de manière à ce que le produit en question fonctionne avec tous les systèmes d'exploitation existants et futurs connus. 

Lorsque la commercialisation d'un nouveau système d'exploitation est annoncée, Canon revoit la gamme de produits existants pour déterminer les produits pour lesquels il faut envisager de fournir des pilotes compatibles. 
De nombreux facteurs différents entrent en jeu lors de la prise de cette décision. Ils peuvent inclure (sans se limiter à) des facteurs tels que la compatibilité technique entre le nouveau système d'exploitation et le produit Canon, le coût du développement du pilote, le coût des mises à jour des produits logiciels utilitaires de support, la délivrance de la certification du pilote développé par le système d'exploitation concerné, la durée de vie prévue du produit Canon et les coûts associés à l'assurance qualité. 

Canon respecte le droit de ses clients de décider de mettre à niveau leurs systèmes d'exploitation et nous nous efforçons d'indiquer, au moment de l'achat, quels produits fonctionneront sur quels systèmes d'exploitation. 
De plus, Canon conseille toujours à ses clients de vérifier la compatibilité de leurs produits Canon associés avant de mettre à niveau leur système d'exploitation. À cette fin, le personnel de notre service d'assistance clientèle est à la disposition de nos clients pour les aider avec ce type de requêtes. 

Nous espérons que ces informations ont permis d'éclaircir les raisons pour lesquels le pilote mis à jour dont vous avez besoin n'est pas disponible. 

Nous souhaitons à nouveau vous remercier de nous avoir fait part de votre opinion à ce sujet. Nous sommes reconnaissants du temps et de l'effort consentis pour le faire. 


Cordialement,


----------



## BBh (29 Décembre 2015)

salut, moi aussi j'ai le même scan a la maison, avant lecture je cherchais désespérément un pilote pour mon vieux scan, maintenant je réalise que j'ai plus qu'a le revendre pas cher....


----------



## gmaa (29 Décembre 2015)

Vous avez essayé avec Vuescan?


----------

